# KTP400 bootet nicht mehr nach Abbruch OS-Aktualisierung



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit TIA V13 SP1 das Betriebssystem eines KTP400 6AV6647-0AK11-3AX0 aktualisieren. Die Aktualisierung wurde mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. Seither bleibt das Gerät beim booten hängen (siehe Bild). Ich kann weder mit TIA (Online=> HMI Bediengeräte Wartung) noch mit ProSafe das OS aktualisieren oder auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten.

Wie bringe ich das Gerät wieder zum laufen?

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2015)

Hast Du Dich genau an die Vorgehensweise zum auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen gehalten wie in der Betriebsanleitung des Panels beschrieben?
Hat Dein PG eine feste IP-Adresse? Ist die in ProSave für das Panel festgelegte IP-Adresse im selben IP-Bereich?

Harald


----------



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

das PG hat eine feste IP, die IP-Adressen habe ich kontrolliert, das TP lässt sich anpingen.
Wenn ich in ProSafe OS-Update mit Werkseinstellungen anwähle, scheitert es am neuen Booten des Panels.
Beim OS-Update ohne Werkseinstellungen muss sich das Gerät im Transfermodus befinden. Booten bzw. Transfermodus ist nicht möglich, weil das TP beim Hochlauf hängen bleibt.
Ich habe zwei Screenshots angehängt. Einmal mit und einmal ohne Option Werkseinstellungen.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## JesperMP (21 Januar 2015)

Ich habe nie ein Basic Panel auf die Werkseinstellungen gesetzt.
Aber wenn ich es von ein OP170B erinnere (das sind einige Jahren her) dann muss man zuerst den Funktion in Prosave starten, das Panel booten, warten bis den Image übertragen ist, warten bis den Image auf flash gespeichert ist, und erst dann den Panel wieder booten.
Obwohl das Prosave sagt "bitte panel booten", soll man warten bis das Panel mit den Flash fertig ist.
Also, wenn man zu früh den Panel bootet, bevor das den Image auf Flash geschrieben ist, geht es schief.
Ist das vielleicht was schief gegangen ist ?


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2015)

Woldo schrieb:


> das TP lässt sich anpingen.


Bist Du sicher??? 
Ich meine, das Panel hat in diesem Zustand gar keine IP-Adresse..
Steckst Du direkt auf dem Panel, also hast Du Dein PG mit einem Standard-Patchkabel direkt mit dem Panel verbunden? (kein weiteres Netzwerk)
Du MUSST OS-Update mit Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen machen. Wenn die Aufforderung zum Booten des Panels kommt, dann das Panel ausschalten und wieder einschalten (am besten den 24V Stecker abziehen und stecken)

PS: Das kenne ich noch garnicht, daß man bei ProSave auch eine MAC-Adresse angeben kann - stimmt die mit der MAC vom Panel-Bildschirm überein? Ist da vorne beim Reiter "Allgemein" eine IP-Adresse eingetragen? Passt die zur IP Deines PG?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (21 Januar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: Das kenne ich noch garnicht, daß man bei ProSave auch eine MAC-Adresse angeben kann - stimmt die mit der MAC vom Panel-Bildschirm überein?


Diese MAC Maske taucht erst auf wenn man den "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" aktiviere, und es ist ein Panel mit PN Schnittstelle.


----------



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

Hallo PN/DP,

das Booten durch spannungslos schalten funktioniert nicht, das Gerät bleibt immer sofort hängen (Bild im #1)

Das TP lässt sich anpingen, ist direkt am PG angesteckt, die MAC-Adresse ist richtig eingetragen. Wenn ich in ProSafe die Option "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" anwähle, wird scheinbar die in ProSafe eingegebene IP am TP eingestellt, nachdem ich den Button "Update OS" in ProSafe drücke. Im Display vom TP blinkt dann ein paar mal die in ProSafe eingegebene IP z.B. "DCP IP 192.169.0.2" Mit dieser IP lässt sich das Panel anpingen. 

Gruß Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2015)

Woldo schrieb:


> das Booten durch spannungslos schalten funktioniert nicht, das Gerät bleibt immer sofort hängen (Bild im #1)


Das Booten funktioniert doch - genau das ist mit "Booten" gemeint. In diesem Bild sollte sich das Panel mit dem wartenden ProSave verbinden...



Woldo schrieb:


> Im Display vom TP blinkt dann ein paar mal die in ProSafe eingegebene IP z.B. "DCP IP 192.169.0.2"


... was offenbar auch geschieht. Das ProSave beginnt den Update-Prozess. Nun musst Du dem auch etwas Zeit geben, bis eine Meldung von ProSave wg. Erfolg oder Misserfolg kommt.

Wenn das Update mit Fehlermeldung abgebrochen wird: Möglicherweise ist ein Bug in dem neuen ProSave? (gab es früher auch schon mal) Hast Du vielleicht noch ein weiteres PG oder Computer mit einer älteren (Standalone-)Version von ProSave? Oder wähle mal eine andere/ältere Imageversion aus.

Harald


----------



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

Hallo PD/DP,

das OS-Update mit Werkseinstellungen startet nicht. In ProSafe wird ein Fenster eingeblendet, dass ich das Gerät booten soll. Nach ca einer Minute wird angezeigt, dass die Verbindung zum Panel gestört ist. Ich probier es nächste Woche mit einer älteren Version von TIA.

Gruß

Woldo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Januar 2015)

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen das selbe Problem mit einem KTP600 PN Basic. Auf der Baustelle hatte ich es auf die Schnelle auch nicht hinbekommen. Ein paar Tage später im Büro hatte es dann geklappt. Das Problem ist, ich kann mich (fuck) nicht mehr daran erinnern, woran es lag  . Es war aber ganz einfach. Ich glaube, man musste nur ein wenig Geduld haben oder zufällig durch die Sekretärin abgelenkt werden. Hast du eine Sekretärin zur Verfügung?


----------



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

Von der Sekretärin ablenken lassen - kein Problem. Probier es am Freitag nochmal mit dem OS-Update. Dagobert, vielleicht fällt dir bis dahin wieder ein, warum es im Büro mit dem Update geklappt hat.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2015)

@Onkel





Woldo schrieb:


> Nach ca einer Minute wird angezeigt, dass die Verbindung zum Panel gestört ist.


Der Vollständigkeit halber wäre auch ein Bild dieser Meldung interessant.
Irgendwas scheint ProSave ja zu tun, da Du am Panel "DCP..." siehst.

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem KTP400, aber auch bei anderen Panelen ist das OS Update mit Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen etwas frickelig... man muß das durchaus mehrmals versuchen:

- Panel spannungslos
- "OS Update" in ProSave starten
- Panel Spannung geben
- Daumen drücken
- ggf wiederholen
- wenn 10x erfolglos --> Siemens Support anrufen und nerven 

Harald


----------



## Woldo (21 Januar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> @Onkel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es wird angezeigt, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte.


----------



## Woldo (23 Januar 2015)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht: Mit einem anderem PG auf dem TIA V11 SP2 Update 2 installiert ist, konnte ich das OS-Update mit der Option "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" fehlerfrei durchführen. Anschließend wollte ich wieder mit meinem PG (TIA V13 SP1) das Betriebssystem vom TP aktualisieren. Der Speicher vom TP wurde gelöscht aber die Übertragung der OS-Datei wurde wieder abgebrochen. Mit dem TIA11-PG funktioniert das OS-Update, mit dem TIA13-PG nicht, keine Ahnung warum.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2015)

Gut, nun weißt Du wenigstens sicher, wie das abläuft wenn es funktioniert. 
Hast Du mal versucht, mit dem ProSave auf dem TIA11-PG das TIA13SP1-Image auf das Panel zu laden?

Hat Siemens was versprochen, mit welchem Update der Bug beseitigt wird? 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2015)

meine fresse, jetzt haben die das TIA Portal mit einen großen Trommelwirbel aus den Boden gestampft
und stampfen damit auf die Nerven der Anwender rum. Warum haben Sie nicht die Chance genutzt wo
Hardware und Software neu erfunden wurde (leider) und das Werkseinstellung machen, so geht das man 
damit nicht Tage verbringen muss. Meinetwegen das man einen USB Stick steckt, wo die gewünschte
Firmware drauf ist und das Panel zieht sich alles vom Stick. Das sollte doch im Zeitalter des Computers
möglich sein.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (23 Januar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> meine fresse, jetzt haben die das TIA Portal mit einen großen Trommelwirbel aus den Boden gestampft
> und stampfen damit auf die Nerven der Anwender rum. Warum haben Sie nicht die Chance genutzt wo
> Hardware und Software neu erfunden wurde (leider) und das Werkseinstellung machen, so geht das man
> damit nicht Tage verbringen muss. Meinetwegen das man einen USB Stick steckt, wo die gewünschte
> ...



Geht bei den KTP zweiter Generation ohne Probleme... Sichern und Wiederherstellen auf den USB Stick, Software laden anhand des USB Sticks...

Alles kein Problem


----------



## Woldo (23 Januar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gut, nun weißt Du wenigstens sicher, wie das abläuft wenn es funktioniert.
> Hast Du mal versucht, mit dem ProSave auf dem TIA11-PG das TIA13SP1-Image auf das Panel zu laden?
> 
> Hat Siemens was versprochen, mit welchem Update der Bug beseitigt wird?
> ...



das TIA13-Image mit dem TIA11-PG zu laden habe ich nicht probiert. Ist eine gute Idee, mach ich nächste Woche mal.

Nachdem ich heute mit dem TIA13 OS-Update keinen Erfolg hatte, habe ich statt des KTP400 ein KTP600 verwendet. Beim KTP600 musste ich wieder ein OS-Update durchführen. Hat bei diesem Gerät problemlos geklappt. Für mich schaut es momentan so aus, dass mit dem KTP400-Image etwas nicht stimmt.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2015)

Da muß aber jemand aufstehen und hinlaufen... und mit Smartphone vorführen geht so auch nicht 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Geht bei den KTP zweiter Generation ohne Probleme... Sichern und Wiederherstellen auf den USB Stick, Software laden anhand des USB Sticks...
> 
> Alles kein Problem



Das geht mit Betriebssystem wiederherstellen, wenn es zerschossen ist?

Wo steht das geschrieben?

Oder meinst du die Backup/Restore Funktion?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (26 Januar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das geht mit Betriebssystem wiederherstellen, wenn es zerschossen ist?
> 
> Wo steht das geschrieben?
> 
> Oder meinst du die Backup/Restore Funktion?



Ob man das Betriebssystem wiederherstellen kann weiss ich nicht, jedoch ein Betriebssystem Update ist möglich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Ob man das Betriebssystem wiederherstellen kann weiss ich nicht, jedoch ein Betriebssystem Update ist möglich.



Das sind aber jetzt zwei unterschiedliche Baustellen, das Updaten bei einen laufenden Gerät ist bisher auch nicht so Problematisch.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (26 Januar 2015)

Richtig rostiger Nagel du hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## Woldo (26 Januar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gut, nun weißt Du wenigstens sicher, wie das abläuft wenn es funktioniert.
> Hast Du mal versucht, mit dem ProSave auf dem TIA11-PG das TIA13SP1-Image auf das Panel zu laden?
> 
> Hat Siemens was versprochen, mit welchem Update der Bug beseitigt wird?
> ...



Hallo Harald,

gerade habe ich probiert, das TIA13-Image mit dem TIA11-PG zu laden. Das OS-Update wurde auch mit dem TIA11-PG mit einem Fehler abgebrochen. Nach meiner Meinung stimmt etwas mit dem Image für das KTP400 im TIA13 SP1 nicht. Ich leg das KTP400 in die Ecke und probier, ob es mit dem nächsten ServicePack von TIA funktioniert. 

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2015)

Hallo Woldo,

bitte das Problem dem Siemens Support mitteilen. Vielleicht wissen die noch garnichts davon 

Harald


----------



## ELMO (7 August 2015)

Hallo dieses Problem habe ich jetzt leider auch.
Gibt es jetzt eine Lösung?
Wie kriege ich das Gerät zum booten? Einfach nur aus und an schalten?
Irgendwie verzweifle ich gerade 
Ich kann keine neue FW- Laden und auch nicht auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.
nichts funktioniert.
über das TIA-Portal erkenn ich das Gerät mithilfe der MAC-Adresse aber nicht mit der IP-Adresse.


----------



## Road Runner (7 März 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Habe das Problem auch mit dem Panel. Habe es auch unter Step7 V5.5 versucht und auch keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Hoffe das Problem wird von Siemens bald gelöst.

Gruess
RR


----------



## MSB (7 März 2016)

Road Runner schrieb:


> Habe es auch unter Step7 V5.5 versucht und auch keinen Erfolg gehabt.
> Hoffe das Problem wird von Siemens bald gelöst.


Welches Problem denn, und was hat das gute alte Classic Step7 damit zu tun?


----------

